# Spoon by Ducasse



## tattooed_sousie (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm in France and I've found a new hardcover copy of Spoon!! Only 5000 hardcovers were made. It's the only Ducasse book that I don't have. I'm trying to cut back on my cookbook habit and don't know if I should buy it or not. It's 150 euros, which isn't really that much considering I've seen the used softcovers on Amazon for about 100US. It's in English and French! It's a big book and I'm starting to get worried about all these books I'm going to have to lug home!! Should I buy it or pass?!:crazy:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That sounds like a buy to me. Although 150 euros is too rich for my blood.


----------

